# Happy Birthday Narayan!



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Here's your "delicious" cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## azntiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy birthday


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy birthday!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have some delicious cake




(NSFW, of course.) 

Stick your candle in it, blow on it, eat it...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit veho, Y U POST BETTER PIC!? (y>_


----------



## Ace (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm still making da cake, with a little help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



[titlerogress...]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Happy Birthday!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 25, 2011)

This thread is one step away from a make-shift hentai image board.

Happy birthday none-the-less, Narayan.


----------



## iFish (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Narayan!

I also like the way this thread is going.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Narayan!


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Maligayang kaarawan


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy birthday!
have a blast bro!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hm... One less year...

*AHEM!*

Happy birthday man, and many more to come. [resists using Shinigami eyes]


PS

Keep Pong outta the thread, lest it be locked. Joke.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Narayan!

*Insert sexy anime picture with cake here*


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Narayan!! Now are you the one with the monocle?? Or uh...*confused dies*


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 25, 2011)

????~~

happy birthday!!~ ^^

I don't have a cake for you but I could jump out of one of the other ones the other guys posted for you.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Narayan!
> 
> **
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy birthday (sorry, I don't have a picture for you, but you already have a lot of them here ^^)
Enjoy it and every day after it


----------



## pistone (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Bday......have a lot of good hings today.......also.......hèm......can i have a piece of that cake


----------



## Ace (Jul 25, 2011)

I FINISHED MAI CAKE FOR YUO NARAYAN!
HAPPEH BURFDAY!

































































Do I win this thread? C'mon, Vocaloid: Good, Cake: Good, Hatsune: Good.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 25, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> I FINISHED MAI CAKE FOR YUO NARAYAN!
> HAPPEH BURFDAY!
> -snip-
> Do I win this thread? C'mon, Vocaloid: Good, Cake: Good, Hatsune: Good.


Sorry, but Hatsune is too overrated for this thread.  You're disqualified.


----------



## Ace (Jul 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sorry, but Hatsune is too overrated for this thread.  You're disqualified.





Spoiler











what bout now?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy birthday. Sorry no pic but have a good one.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 26, 2011)

ahhh... finally i can reply. internet at home is slow right now. 

thanks guyz, i really like veho's cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Nara-kun~


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 27, 2011)

HBD Narayan, a bit late but meh


----------

